# Wild Rose Kennels



## br012310 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am looking to find some information on people's thoughts of Wild Rose Kennels dogs. Are they all they are hyped up to be??? Any thoughts or knowledge on this topic appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You're paying for the name. Plenty of dogs out there with equally well bred lines and capabilities for half the price.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Chaws said:


> You're paying for the name. Plenty of dogs out there with equally well bred lines and capabilities for half the price.


Exactly!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a Wild Rose dog. She turned 2 this fall and is, by far, the best dog I've ever owned. Easy to train, well mannered, etc. Our group hunts over two "Wild Rose" dogs and 2 pups of one of the 2 b!tches. Great group of dogs, no question. I would put them up against any other group of dogs. That said, the guys that posted above are right. There are dogs out there that are as good for far less money than what W.R. dogs go for. However, there are plenty of goofball breeders out there selling their dogs for just as much and more just because they are "brits"... There are 2 guys here in MN that I can't stand, but I'm sure that their pups are fine in the hands of the right trainer.

I will be doing some research on my next pup to try to find a similar dog to the one I have. I can just about garuantee that when I pick up my next pup, it won't take me a 16 hour drive each way to get there...

Just do your homework on the pairings, and you will increase your chances of picking the right litter to choose your pup from.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> You're paying for the name. Plenty of dogs out there with equally well bred lines and capabilities for half the price.


Mike Stewart is first and formost a very good bussiness man, your paying for the name of a very well thought out marketing plan, he is NOT a dog trainer, just a good bussiness man.


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

WR Does not produce superior hunting dogs. However, they do produce good hunting dogs.I have hunted over a few of them. I have also been to the kennel and watchedone of their british tests. My wife went to college at OleMiss so we are in Oxford occasionally. Mike Stewart is not just a business man. He knows as much about dogs as anyone BUT he does things the true british way. Most of us don't train that way bc we hunt differently than they do.

Here is what you get from WR..a very calm, trainable, well tempered lab, that will probably be a good hunting dog. You will get first class treatment from the kennel.

You will not get a superior hunting dog in most cases. You will most likely not get support from the kennel if you are interested in training your dog to an advanced level...atleast by american standards. And yes you will pay for it.

The guys that I know that have WR dogs are happy with them and will buy hythe second one from them too.


----------

